# avant- classical music of india



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i looking for modern classical of genieous done in india, some classical music that deal whit hindouism theme.

Im looking for india finest in the genre the latest classical composer, does india has dark and brooding classical music that will obliterate me.That about it folks, i know this post is short but i dont know 
anything on india avant-garde composers, a research on the web would be tedious.

Who is a specialist of classical composer from india here and you know what im looking for
thank you very mutch, merci beaucoup, danke ect

:tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Come on Indians present yourselves, I'm as interested in this as Mr Dep! (Or Miss/Mrs if applicable) 

/ptr


----------

